# Best Way to take Rifaximin



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm going to pick up a prescription today so i can try Rifaximin for the first time,hope it helps.Can i take it with food or with milk as i find this helps me to absorb medication better as a rule?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've read (might have been someone on here actually) that the best way to take is with food, and esp. a high-carb meal. The reasoning is that, when the bacteria are actively feeding, there will be a higher "kill rate" by the ABs.Having said that I personally could not tolerate rifaximin on anything but an empty stomach because it caused such intense bloating and discomfort for me with food.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

My specialist told my GP to prescribe 1 tablet 4 times a day for 2 weeks but he meant the 550mg size and I've only been given the 200mg size.I've been given 48 tablets so on my first day I've taken 2 tablets twice,once in the morning and once in the evening time. My thinking is that its probably better to take the tablets for as long as possible on this ocassion and if I need to repeat the course then I can adjust the dose if I find that it works for me.Does this make sense or should I ask my GP to write me another prescription?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi jmc09, first, i have zero experience with rifaximin.having said that your maths doesn't quite work out to me.550mgx4[daily] = 2200mg a day200mgx2[daily] = 400mg a daya significant difference=========================================================================the specialist prescription is for 1 tab[550mg] 4x a day2200mg daily over two weeks [14days] = 2200 x 14 = 30800mg total required.your pharmacist has supplied48 x 200mg = 9600mgagain a significant difference.=========================================================================i would return to the pharmacist or gp and ask for the correct prescription, even if you have to wait.i hope this makes sense. i'd be very glad if someone would check my calculations.good luck with rifaximin, and look forward to an update.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr 100 said:


> hi jmc09, first, i have zero experience with rifaximin.having said that your maths doesn't quite work out to me.550mgx4[daily] = 2200mg a day200mgx2[daily] = 400mg a daya significant difference=========================================================================the specialist prescription is for 1 tab[550mg] 4x a day2200mg daily over two weeks [14days] = 2200 x 14 = 30800mg total required.your pharmacist has supplied48 x 200mg = 9600mgagain a significant difference.=========================================================================i would return to the pharmacist or gp and ask for the correct prescription, even if you have to wait.i hope this makes sense. i'd be very glad if someone would check my calculations.good luck with rifaximin, and look forward to an update.


Yes I realise my maths isnt so good.







It seems the pharmacist was only able to get 200mg tablets,they are a very new drug in the UK, so doubling 200mg gives me 400mg,which isnt so far off the 550mg tabs.I will speak to my GP on monday and ask for another prescription to top up and tell him the reason why.My specialist didnt put the dosage on the letter he wrote to my GP so obviously has decided on caution by prescribing the smaller dose tablets,which is fair enough.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have decided to take 400mg 4 times a day until I can try to get the 550mg from my GP and chemist early next week.After 2 days theres no real change other than minor nausea,decreased appetite and an increase in bloating.A bit of leg cramps too although that could be from a bit of dehydration from possible diabetes insipidus.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd give an update on the Rifaximin.Been taking them for about 5 days now.I Spoke to my GP and he said he doesnt want to give me the 550mg tablets yet as with it being a new drug he would rather I stayed on a lower dose at first and maybe if I take them again in a couple of months I can use the larger dose if there are no side effects. I thought that was a fair enough argument.I've settled on 2x200mg tablets=400mg 3 times a day so as to take them with meals,I actually take them immediately after but only seconds after with a glass of water.I havent been able to stop taking codeine phosphate and imodium,which I use daily but the Rifaximin have allowed me to take less of them.Mornings are still a problem with my BMs.The first few days I was passing 2-3 BMs of soft thin stools and then yesterday I only passed a couple of very small pebbles type BMs.Today I tried to go at first but had quite bad trapped wind type pains and couldnt pass anything at all. I then took a couple of stool softeners,DulcoLax and about an hour later I passed a large normal looking stool,the first one of that type that I've passed in a long time,probably about a year.Dont know if thats because I'm still taking other medication with the Rifaximin or the Rifaximin itself,I will keep you posted.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice. Please keep us updated for sure I want to know how it works out for you.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Finished my course of Rifaximin a few days ago and it did nothing at all for me.I did have some solid BMs but i still had to take my normal meds as bloating,frequency and urgency didnt disappear at all.Dont let me put off others from trying it out,it just wasnt effective for me.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi jmc09, Sorry to hear that the Rifaximin has not worked for you. Do you have a plan going forward?I can recommend the low fodmaps diet, just avoiding high gluten, lactose and high fructose foods has really helped me. I also have a diet low in cereal fibre. I sometimes still take calcium. Good luck.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have two options to be honest.My Consultant has offered me a chance to try out a trial drug,which I may take up in the new year and I have also been offered the chance to try Nortryptiline if I choose.In the meantime its back to Codeine and Imodium.I am also taking Oxybutynin for a urinary problem which makes my BMs a bit firmer too but I hope to get off this soon as I am hoping to get a diagnosis soon.


----------

